# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Привет from U.S.

## Fluttershy

Hello there, I'm 17 years old and living in the Midwest United States. I have no particular reason to learn Russian, aside from the fact the Russia as a whole has always interested me. 
I know almost nothing of the language, only a few words here and there that I have picked up (mostly from Metro: Last Light). I also have only about half the alphabet down. This video really seems to help https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfSVCwneX6M but watching the same one over and over again is becoming redundant, anyone know of another video of similar nature? 
I do love comics, video games, movies, and power/heavy metal, any suggestions (English or Russian) would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Lampada

Welcome! We might be able to help you here and there.  Just stick around. ::  
Try this one and others of this series:    https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...s_OV3IqWBOepVT

----------


## Fluttershy

Thank you so much. I'm already on the fourth video of that series, it really seems to be helping.

----------

